# Tulsa FT



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Someone keep us posted
Thanks.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Qualifying should finish today....very good tests.....weather is nice but a stiff crosswind on the water blind was my guy's downfall!!! Open is a very fair triple with the long gun just off the back of the flyer......getting a lot of answers.....guessing 20-25% success rate......tomorrow's news is weather!!!! bad at that!!!


Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Q placements by memory?

1st Ruger-Noga/Schrader
2nd General - Dewey Isiac
3rd Abby Schrader
4th Avery- Danny Haas 
RJ Gabe Winthrow

no JAMs


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Wooooo hoooooo, way to go, Linda, third Q and a 1st place, wow, and I thought a Jam his 2nd time out was good. Nice job!

Thanks, Paul, still really sorry about your dogs, hope Allie is doing okay.


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

congrats NP, and Carol (your 1st QAA dog) with General, he's a nice dog with a big 
future. Thanks Scott and Isaac for handeling him and others that have helped NP


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

23 dogs back after the first in the open:

3,4,710,12,13,19,21,23,24,28,30,41,45,52,53,54,58,59,62,64,67,68


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Unofficial callbacks to limited all age 2nd series : 3,4,7,10,12,13,19,21,23,24,28,30,41,45,52,53,54,58,59,62,64,67,68 (23 dogs)

Big congrats to Danny Haas and Avery for a 4th in a meaty qual in their very first field trial.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

oops! guess we were typing at the same time...


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Better dress warm tomorrow.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Danny Haas, and Avery! (Qual 4th) Success in your first Field Trial. The Field Trial game just gained a new competitor. Your hard work paid off. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Elements are very harsh this morning. 28 degrees, 20 mph nw wind, snow on the ground with 6-8 inches expected with a high temp of 34 degrees.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Canada! Go Sidney!


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Are you all wearing black coats today? Glad I'm working inside today! Be safe.


*Warning:* From the National Weather Service ... *WINTER STORM WARNING* in effect until Sunday, Mar 21, 7:00 PM more >




*Currently* 8:06am 

Weekend 
Extended Forecast 
<LI class=last>Month


*Currently*

Flurries *30°*
RealFeel® 12° 
Hourly Forecast

*Today*

*Sat, Mar 20*


A little snow; much colder Hi *35°*
RealFeel® 18° 
more

*Tonight*

*Sat, Mar 20*


Windy with snow Lo *30°*
RealFeel® 14° 

more

*Tomorrow*

*Sun, Mar 21*


A bit of snow in the morning Hi *44°*
RealFeel® 32° 
more
*4.6 Inches of Snow* on the way


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Blizzard conditions with 20mph winds. Open doing land blind, Am. is running double with double land blind. No the dog off of marks run blinds, then pick up marks. 

Trying to get the Derby set up a done today as well. 

And we pay money for this!!!!

RD


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Are y'all having fun yet?



I'm glad the global warming is working for you.



I think it might be warmer here.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, the amateur chewed me up and spit me out onto the snow.

The first bird down was at about 10 o'clock, long flyer at 12 o'clock. The long blind runs behind flyer station, but to the left of the second blind. Wind is 20-25 mph right to left. Dogs can wind the right blind, and also pull to the flyer station.

Tough tough conditions.

- am not happy about picking up, but at least I am southbound on 35.

Good luck.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Text message from Open judge Robby

"snowing and 30 mph N wind"

13 back to Open water/snow marks


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

20 back in Amat for 3rd. Will try to get the #'s. I'm routing for Dennis and Air.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Ed,

Did Robby mention how much fun he is having? I'm not sure Spring is coming for you people down South. I believe you are going to go from Winter right into Summer and 90 degree sweltering heat.

Is it snowing in Krum today?



EdA said:


> Text message from Open judge Robby
> 
> "snowing and 30 mph N wind"
> 
> 13 back to Open water/snow marks


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> 20 back in Amat for 3rd. Will try to get the #'s. I'm *routing* for Dennis and Air.


Are you rooting or routing?

Concerning Dennis, I figured it could be either. ;-)


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Are you rooting or routing?
> 
> Concerning Dennis, I figured it could be either. ;-)



Oops! What are you trying to do intimidate me from posting in this forum 

I think Dennis wished I were routing him home. I told him dog from up north would be in better shape than southern dog in bliizzard. Also told him if Air couldn't place a good judges wouldn't have carried him. Just the Dave Rorem stuff !!! "Think Blue"


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

A tip of my hat and lots of respect to the judges, bird boys, and shooters. This was hardcore.

And thanks to Paul Rainbolt for putting the trial on, especially with the sadness he is dealing with.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats to Gabe Withrow and Weston on winning the Derby!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Oops! What are you trying to do intimidate me from posting in this forum


No, I just thought you'd like to know that I got a good grin at your expense.

Good luck to Dennis and Air! Maybe a couple weeks of doing those big set-ups with Steve will pay dividends.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> Ed,
> 
> Did Robby mention how much fun he is having?
> 
> Is it snowing in Krum today?


Judging is hard work even in ideal weather but he is younger and stronger than me so it probably bothered him less than it would have bothered me

The weather today in East Alabama was beautiful, sunny, and warm, spending the end of spring break weekend with my wife the professor, the weather at home in North Central Texas was not so nice and a good weekend to be doing something other than training dogs


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Scrapped 3rd series of Amat. 

Waterblind with bird on backside of middle of a point that the dogs had to get back in Big water to wind. 

So will wait till tomorrow to start the 3rd. Good luck to all in those conditions.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

okvet said:


> Congrats to Gabe Withrow and Weston on winning the Derby!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS GABE AND WESTON,
FROM YOUR FRIENDS AT SUNFLOWER


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Gabe. Hope you get your 10pts and leave that dog at home by the time I start running my little dog!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, Gabe!!! You should get extra points for dealing with the weather! 

Gretchen


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Word is the open finished and placements will be forthcoming....


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Well, Mike, not very forthcoming!

Congrats to Gabe Withrow on Derby win. Gabe works hard and glad it's paying off.

I got up and expected to head north to run the Am. Put the yeller dog Idgie in for the night and she chewed off the top of a Deramax bottle and ate a bunch of em. Called Mr. Reliable OkVet Dr. Mauldin and he prescribed Zantac to reduce the acid the deramax would create in her tummy. Went to Walmart and it snowed like crazy (crazier than before) while I was in there. Came out and drove down a slight incline to get out and car started sliding when I put on the brakes, this on a four wheel, all wheel drive Explorer. Did a 360 at the bottom and luckily didn't hit anybody. 

Came home and declared myself a scratch and made a fire, watched NCAA's and Dennis Voights Training Alone video. 

Wish I could have tried to go...kinda. NAHHH!

Who won the Open?

What's the update on Ali Rainbolt?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard second hand:

Unofficial Open Results:

1st - Louie/Dewey
2nd - Colonel/Dewey
3rd - ?/Dewey
4th - ?/Gunzer

Jam - Rainey/Schrader


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Regarding the derby....there were 15 dogs entered. I know of 3 scratches, and there very well could have been more given the weather. Wonder if they ended up having 10 dogs run? 

How many series did they have? They couldn't have run more than two.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Derby: 11 dogs started, 3 very fare, yet straight forward series done. 

A big thanks to Paul Rainbolt & John Freeman for steping up and judging in very difficult conditions (Could have easily said let the open judges do it tomorrow I'm going home) I know there where probably a 1000 other places you guys would have rather been. Thank You!

RD


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Gabe!! keep up the good work.

Joe O'Brien


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Rich, Paul, John and all the Tulsa RT gang, you've got my all of my hats off to ya. Terrible weather for anything, much less running dogs. Your bird boys have got to be all-world too!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Linda and Ruger on winning the Q!!!!! That was fast!

Also way to go Baggy McSanders on the 3rd with Miss Ten Bears (Mike and Abby) on the nice piece of Qualifying color!!

Mike B - so cool that Rainy is finishing these AA tests so consistently; I
sure you're proud!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Big congratz to Chuck and Mary Jane for Louie winning the Open! Chuck was handling Louie and did an awesome job! 3rd was Lim Byrd's dog Brody I believe. Issac was handling 4 Rock River this weekend. Congratz to all!

Aaron


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks to the Tulsa club, workers, judges, and everyone who stuck it out in the worst weather possible. Congrats to Mike and Abby for their Qual placement and all of those who did well in all of the stakes. It was a brutal day.

fp


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Also way to go Baggy McSanders on the 3rd with Miss Ten Bears (Mike and Abby) on the nice piece of Qualifying color!!


Why thank you Bag-O-Potumus! Bill Schrader handled her so congrats goes to Bill. Abby & I were one and done in the Am. Long drive up and back for 90 seconds of bliss.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

somebody put up the numbers of the placements in the open. please (only if you can get the snow and ice off your glasses!)


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to "Rock River Retriever" Dogs in the Open
Chuck Schweikert & Louie for 1st
Isaac & Colonel (owner Steve Robben) for 2nd
Isaac & Maisy (owner Bernie Zylstra) 3rd
Should make the weather a little more tolerable.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to "Rock River Retriever" Dogs in the Open
> Chuck Schweikert & Louie for 1st
> Isaac & Colonel (owner Steve Robben) for 2nd
> Isaac & Maisy (owner Bernie Zylstra) 3rd
> Should make the weather a little more tolerable.


And you win the amateur at Port Arthur. A nice weekend for the Dewey team!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats to Steve Robben and Inca with a 3rd in the Amateur
and to Chuck Schweikert & Yukon on the 4th. 
Way to go!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

AM results
1st -Tiger -Mike Loggins 
2nd -blue -Sharon Geirmam
3rd Steve Roben 
4th Chuck Schweikert
rj - Peter Motola
3 jams


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to the Am placers! Way to go Steve and Chuck!!! Not very good conditions....kudos to the Tulsa Retriever club, judges, throwers, gunners et al. on a very good trial. I have attached a pic of the Amateur First and Second series.......jumped out of the truck snapped it and jumped back in....very cold...

Spring Break is supposed to be warm Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey! Congratulations To Mike Loggins And Tiger

First Place In The Am..... Way Da Go Mike

Your Friends At Sunflower Retriever Club


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Mike Loggins, good luck at the National!

Joe


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Woohoo, Mike and Tiger! Way to go!


Gretchen


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Mike Logins and AFC Tigers Mischief Rebel*,


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Sharon Gierman and Camulets Big Blue*










*Steve Robben*
*







*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Chuck Schweikert and FC landover Goldendaze Yukon*









*AM judges James Roberts and Mike Boley*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Mike Loggins on the win, AFC and Natl Am Qualifications. Mike doesn't run many trials, but he sure makes the most of it. Tiger and Mike won the CRC Amateur in the fall.


----------



## AuntDeb (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations to Jo and Boone for their 3rd place in the Derby! Hope you thaw out before next weekend!


----------



## J Hearnsberger (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your win, Mike. You've earned it. Looks like Extreme Dog Fuel dogs are having a great weekend. Amateurs and Pros have multiple placements at most of the southern trials.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Dont know if it was better to finish the Am or go out in the first and go home. Conrats to all who made it to the end. Big Thanks to my Co Judge James he kept us going under difficult conditions. 
Funny the brochure Rainbolt showed me about the trial didnt mention anything about snow. It had beaches and hooters girls as bird throwers. Where were they Paul?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great pictures, Paul.... Congratulations to all that endured the weather!..

Hope Allie is ok...

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Dont know if it was better to finish the Am or go out in the first and go home. Conrats to all who made it to the end. Big Thanks to my Co Judge James he kept us going under difficult conditions.
> Funny the brochure Rainbolt showed me about the trial didn't mention anything about snow. It had beaches and hooters girls as bird throwers. Where were they Paul?


What a weekend. I too was disappointed the Hooter girls bird boys didn't show up. 
I want to thank everybody who worked and handled dogs , the conditions were some of the most difficult i can remember. Tulsa retriever club members, Richard Davis couldn't have done it without your help,Thanks, Gary Gallaway, thanks, John Freeman, Todd Curry, Chris Anderson, Trey Bickley, Judges Robby Bickley Rodger Byrd , James Roberts and Mike Boley thank you all! We all do this for our great love and appreciation of working retrievers and we saw some of the finest this weekend being tested in exterme conditions. Special thank you to Joseph McCann and Rockerin Kennels for the use of their property. The grounds are the finest in the region and get better every year. I really cant express the respect and appreciation i have for all of you, Thanks again, Paul


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Judy and Red*








Red


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Great pictures, Paul.... Congratulations to all that endured the weather!..
> 
> Hope Allie is ok...
> 
> ...


Edit: .....WONDERFUL Pictures of Judi and "Red"!  

..see, sometimes it DOES pay to be a "fluffy" !! He looks perfectly comfortable...NO problem with the conditions!!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

1st Ruger-Noga/Schrader

CONGRATS to Linda!! Way to go!!

And... to all the Two Step dogs on finishing and placing!!


----------

